# Freno electrico para motor DC



## julxx (Sep 10, 2013)

Buenas noches. Les escrivo por que tengo una duda... es posible hacer un freno electrico o electronico (lo mas sensillo posible) para un motor DC de 24v? Obiamente si dañar el bobinado...

Muchas gracias! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2013)

Fijate por aquí : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Freno+electrico+para+motor+DC&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D904174&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D904173&ss


----------



## opamp (Sep 10, 2013)

Lo mas sencillo seria un freno tipo automotriz que se friccionen unas pastillas sobre una volante, esta accion puede ser mecanica,electrica(mediante electroiman).otra forma es inyectar polaridad invertida al sentido de giro,etc.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2013)

julxx dijo:


> Buenas noches. Les escrivo por que tengo una duda... es posible hacer un freno electrico o electronico (lo mas sensillo posible) para un motor DC de 24v? Obiamente si dañar el bobinado...
> 
> Muchas gracias! ...



Sip, se puede frenar un motor de CC cortando la alimentación e inmediatamente después poniendo en corto los cables del motor.
El motor de CC sin alimentación comienza a trabajar como generador eléctrico impulsado por la inercia del sistema.
Al poner en corto la salida del Motor (Generador) se forma un cortocircuito que disipa rápidamente la energía (Inercia) frenando al motor


----------



## julxx (Sep 10, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, se puede frenar un motor de CC cortando la alimentación e inmediatamente después poniendo en corto los cables del motor.
> El motor de CC sin alimentación comienza a trabajar como generador eléctrico impulsado por la inercia del sistema.
> Al poner en corto la salida del Motor (Generador) se forma un cortocircuito que disipa rápidamente la energía (Inercia) frenando al motor



Gracias a todos por su respuesta... Pero la que mas me intereso es esta... como haria para hacer que corte la inercia?? porque es para un auto RC y no tengo el espacio para hacer un freno mecanico y pesa alrededor de 4kilos y va a casi 30 km x hora por eso pensaba en el freno electronico 

Muchas gracias


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 10, 2013)

julxx ¿Qué tipo de motor estas usando? ¿es un Brushless o es de escobillas/carbones?.

En un motor de carbones tal vez podrias poner un pequeño temporizador activara temporalmente la reversa en forma pulsada. Supongo que deberias agregar un varistor de 30v en las terminales del motor para proteger la circuiteria.

Algunos controladores de motores brushless tienen la opción Stall/brake. Habria que configurarlos.

Aclaro que se mas nada que poco sobre RC pero espero te pueda dar alguna idea.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 10, 2013)

Un Puente H puede cortocircuitar el motor... ademas de ofrecer otras "bondades" como sentido de giro y control de velocidad (si usas PWM)


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 10, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Un Puente H puede cortocircuitar el motor... ademas de ofrecer otras "bondades" como sentido de giro y control de velocidad (si usas PWM)



esta idea me gusta, la intente hacer y funciona, pero puedes ponerle un rele pequeño que haga el corto y se accione al avanzar o retroceder el auto


----------



## julxx (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola a todos... el motor es un RS 555 SH mmm el tema es que no nesesito el control de velocidad de ni nada de eso... solo quiero que el motor frene aunque*_*sea de a*_*poco... estube viendo los comentarios y es verdad lo q*ue* dice si yo hago corto en el motor frena de a*_*poco cuando giro... pero eso no es malo para el motor? ya que es equivalente a un corto circuito (Hasta que frena)

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2013)

Es un cortocircuito sobre lo que el motor "genera" , no le hace daño.

Saludos !


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 12, 2013)

Algo mas o menos asi es lo que andas buscando.


----------



## julxx (Sep 12, 2013)

EME_JuanAndrade dijo:


> Algo mas o menos asi es lo que andas buscando.



Si es algo asi lo que busco... Muchas gracias sus respuestas a todos ya me sacaron la duda que si no se daña el motor lo hago asi... Pueden dar el tema por cerrado... Suerte!


----------



## gattowx (Nov 13, 2014)

DOSMETROS 
como puedo aplicar el frenado por corto circuito? 
adjunto el esquema del circuito que estoy implementando, me disculpo por hacerlo a mano pero donde me encuentro no tengo la posibilidad e instalar software de diseño.

donde debo de generar el corto y con que elemento, agradecería una ayuda gráfica para poder lograrlo, debo generar otra señal desde el micro para el frenado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2014)

Ummm , si el díodo no te lo frena estamos en problemas.

Verifica que el díodo de protección del motor (free-wheeling) esté bueno


----------



## gattowx (Nov 13, 2014)

si, el diodo esta en buen estado.
que puedo aplicar para hacer el frenado


----------



## sergiot (Nov 13, 2014)

Estas en el camino correcto, pero ojo con la potencia que vas "frenar" un simple corto hecho con un contacto de un relay de poca corriente lo puede derretir, nosotros hemos usado resistencias y mosfet para frenar un sistema con motor cc y siempre teníamos problemas de quemar todo, por eso fíjate bien cuanta energía es la que vas a poner en corto.


----------



## gattowx (Nov 13, 2014)

el problema es que los datos que tengo del motor son casi nulos pues fue un sobrante de una maquina que ya no esta en uso, y exactamente eso de afectar el resto del sistema es lo que me preocupa.
me podrías decir o esquematizar como debo generar el corto para el frenado, que elementos debo usar y como?
agradezco mucho la ayuda


----------



## gattowx (Nov 13, 2014)

viendo un poco en Internet encontré algo que teóricamente parece funcional
voy a tratar de explicarlo, 
el motor esta conectado al pin que se gatilla cuando energizamos la bobina de un rele, los pines normalmente cerrados de los reles irán a tierra (GND) y los normalmente abiertos irán a 12 voltios (Vin). En estado normal estaría entrando tierra por los dos bornes del motor, pero al energizar el rele 1 dejaría pasar los 12v activando el motor, para detenerlo desenergizaría el rele 1 y energizaría el rele 2 por un corto tiempo, esto debería detener el motor pues intentaría girar en sentido opuesto por unas  milésimas de segundo. 

mi pregunta es si este método si es eficiente y/o viable, podría afectar al resto del circuito? y que consideraciones debo tener en cuenta para la protección del motor y del circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2014)

gattowx dijo:


> viendo un poco en Internet encontré algo que teóricamente parece funcional
> voy a tratar de explicarlo,
> el motor esta conectado al pin que se gatilla cuando energizamos la bobina de un rele, los pines normalmente cerrados de los reles irán a tierra (GND) y los normalmente abiertos irán a 12 voltios (Vin). En estado normal estaría entrando tierra por los dos bornes del motor, pero al energizar el rele 1 dejaría pasar los 12v activando el motor, para detenerlo desenergizaría el rele 1 y energizaría el rele 2 por un corto tiempo, esto debería detener el motor pues intentaría girar en sentido opuesto por unas  milésimas de segundo.
> 
> mi pregunta es si este método si es eficiente y/o viable, podría afectar al resto del circuito? y que consideraciones debo tener en cuenta para la protección del motor y del circuito?



Estas describiendo esto:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, se puede frenar un motor de CC cortando la alimentación e inmediatamente después poniendo en corto los cables del motor.
> El motor de CC sin alimentación comienza a trabajar como generador eléctrico impulsado por la inercia del sistema.
> Al poner en corto la salida del Motor (Generador) se forma un cortocircuito que disipa rápidamente la energía (Inercia) frenando al motor



Se puede hacer con un solo relee


----------



## gattowx (Nov 14, 2014)

ya probé el montaje de los dos reles y funciona bien.


----------



## Q23 (Sep 5, 2016)

Necesito que mi motor se detenga lo mas rápido posible... 

Para ello, Hice un circuito de frenado eléctrico, .... Use la idea de hacerle corto después de desconectado, ... 

Y la modifique un poco, Le coloque uno donde se le conectara un capacitor con los polos invertidos, de manera que las corrientes choquen y la inercia de disipe con mayor velocidad.

 Aquí les Adjunto el diagrama, lo que quiero es saber si funciona. Creo que en el paso del transistor hacia el motor debe ir un diodo. Es una especie de conmutador de un solo click. 

Aunque leí en otro post que esto es dañino para el motor.


----------

